# Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2012)

*Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nach Berlin umgezogen bin, mußte ich mir einen neuen Internetprovider suchen.
Wir leben hier in einem so toll erschlossenem Gebiet, das Vodafone, Alice, 1&1 und so ziemlich alle anderen nicht beliefern können.
Einzig die Telekom über DSL und Kabeldeutschland über den (TV-)Kabelanschluß liefern hier.
Wir haben uns für Kabeldeutschland entschieden.

Soweit alles super, Internet und Telefon läuft, allerdings ist kein WLAN dabei bzw extern durch Kabeldeutschland deaktiviert.
Und extra fürs WLAN nochmal monatlich extra zahlen wollen wir nicht.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage, durch welches Gerät man das vorhandene Gerät am besten ersetzt bzw erweitert.

Beim Ersetzen wäre das Problem, das ich noch kein anderes Gerät mit Coaxialeingang (wenn sich das überhaupt so in diesem Fall nennt) gefunden habe (hier steht jetzt ein Hitron CVE 30360)
Beim Erweitern um einen WLAN-Router bräuchte ich dann ja nur ein Gerät, das keine Modem-Funktion bietet.

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## blubb3435 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Hallo,
häng an das Modem doch einfach einen ganz normalen WLAN-Router 
WLAN-Router haben normalerweise keine zusätzliche Modem-Funktion, soweit ich weiß.
Wir sind auch bei Kabel D. und haben da einen kostenlos dazubekommen, von D-Link.
Gruß


----------



## blackout24 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Jo ein All in One Gerät wie ne Fritzbox, dass Modem und Router in einem ist wirste nicht finden. Brauchst du auch nicht.
Für 30-40 Euro ein Router wie D-Link DIR-600 kaufen und gut is. Hatten erst ein DIR-300 von Kabel Deutschland bekommen
auch kostenlos der ist aber nach ein Paar Jahren abgeraucht. Kosten nicht die Welt die Dinger.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Danke, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, bei den Preisen für Kabelmodems mit WLAN...die kosten im besten Fall ja das 3- bis 4-fache, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Ein Kabelmodem bekommst du gar nicht zu kaufen, denn das muss dir dein ISP geben. 
Der nämlich muss die MAC Adresse des Modems bei sich im System aufnehmen. 
Einzig eine Fritzbox 6360 Cable könntest du in Erwähgung ziehen, wenn du nur ein Gerät möchtest. 
Das müsstest du aber wahrscheinlich monatlich für vielleicht 5€ mieten. 

Daher wäre das sinnvollste, dass du dir einen WLAN-Router ohne internes Modem kaufst. 

Ich nehme an, du möchtest sicherlich auch ein paar Tipps. 
Dazu wären alledings von dir ein paar Informationen nötig. 

Was soll das Gerät können ?
- Wlan klar, aber soll hier ein besonderer Standard mit drin sein (5GHz, Dualband, 450MBit/s, etc.)
- Gigabit LAN ?
- USB 
- Druckerserver ?
- custom firmware ?
- ... 

und vor allem: Wie groß ist dein Budget ?


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Ich möchte noch K3n$!ein bisschen ergänzen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/28946-k3n-.html 
 Wenn du einen passenden Router gefunden hast, kuck vorher (sicherheitshalber) noch im Kundenforum von Kabel Deutschland.
Manche Router (zumindest ist es bei einigen Fritz!Boxen in reiner Routerfunktion /also abgeschaltetes DSL Modem) so das sie mit Kabelmodems rumzicken


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Danke nochmals soweit für die Tipps.
Ich hab da in der Tat noch ne Frage und vielleicht ergibt sich daraus ja noch mal was wichtiges:
Bezieht sich die die Bandbreitenangabe auf eine Verbindung oder müssen sich alle "verbundenen" Endgeräte die Bandbreite teilen?
Also zum Beispiel der hier: 300mbps insgesamt oder für jeden?

Tja, also, was soll es können?
Typischerweise liegt der Kabelanschluß im Wohnzimmer - PC, Drucker etc sind aber im Arbeitszimmer.
Das heißt LAN wird nur benötigt, um mit dem Kabelmodem zu kommunizieren, sprich, es reicht 1 Anschluß.
Zur Konfiguration darf es dann entweder ein zweiter LAN-Anschluß oder alternativ USB sein, sollte man das Gerät per WLAN mal nicht erreichen können.
Per WLAN kommen dann Drucker (Multifunktionsgerät, gescannte Bilder können schon mal etwas größer werden, wenn man die Auflösung raufschraut), PC, 2 Laptops und 2 Handys dazu, außerdem überlegen wir uns ein Internetradio zuzulegen.
Ans WWW sind wir mit 32mbps (32.000 kbits) angeschlossen.
Ich weiß, das der Drucker, die beiden Laptops und die beiden Handys mit maximal 54mbits funken, am PC hängt ein 300mbps Dongle.
Vom aktuellen Standpunkt aus würde es also reichen, wenn alle Geräte miteinander mit den maximalen 54mbps kommunizieren könnten.
Da man ja aber auch gern etwas in die Zukunft investiert, wäre GbLan und ein schnelleres WLAN sicherlich schön.
Wichtiger sind umfangreiche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bezüglich der WLAN-Sicherheit, zB nur bestimmte MAC-Adressen rein zu lassen.
Druckerserver oder Custom-ROM brauch ich nicht.
Mit den Standards hab ich mich bisher wenig beschäftigt.
Ich wollte maximal 50€ ausgeben, Hersteller ist eigentlich egal, ich hab aber gute Erfahrungen D-Link oder TP-Link gemacht, mit Belkin und Netgear eher weniger.

P.S.: Meine Freundin erwartet, das es sich ins Wohnzimmer einpaßt und das Geswamtbild nicht zerstört *Augenroll* Der Router sollte also weiß oder silberfarben sein...

P.P.S.: Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe:


> I have the open-source router firmware*** installed on my router and I was unable to use Reaver to crack its password. As it turns out, DD-WRT does not support WPS, so there's yet another reason to love the free router-booster. If that's got you interested in DD-WRT, check their*** devices list[/URL] to see if your router's supported. It's a good security upgrade, and DD-WRT can also do cool things like monitor your internet usage, set up a network hard drive, act as a whole-house ad blocker, boost the range of your Wi-Fi network, and more. It essentially turns your $60 router into a $600 router.


 (Quelle: http://lifehacker.com/5873407/how-to-crack-a-wi+fi-networks-wpa-password-with-reaver) möchte ich vielleicht doch Custom-ROMs...


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Die Bandbreite am Eingang ist festgelegt durch deinen Vertrag. Alle Geräte die du dranhängst teilen sich dieses Band.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Ja, nee, das ist klar, es geht um die Bandbreite des WLANs.
Wird die auch geteilt oder steht dem jedem zur Verfügung?


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Wlan-N bringt 150Mbit/s, natürlich auf alle Geräte im Netz. Für die Bündelung des Datenstromes braucht der jeweilige Empfänger auch zusätzliche Antennen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Hä?

Meines Wissens nach gibt N 2,4GHz und 5GHz 600mbps maximal.


> natürlich auf alle Geräte im Netz


 empfinde ich als mißverständlich. Auf jedes einzelne oder auf alle zusammen, sprich alle müssen sich die Bandbreite teilen?

Und den Teil mit den Antenne versteh ich mal garnicht.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Also erstmal sind das alles theoretische Bandbreiten, die man nur unter Laborbedingungen bekommt. 
Dann hat man natürlich auch bei WLAN N 300MBit/s theoretisch 300Mbit/s zur Verfügung und nicht nur 150MBit/s. 

Das was du meinst, gibt es, glaube ich. 
Ich meine, das nennt sich MIMO, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Allerdings solltest du dir überlegen, ob du wirklich alles über WLAN übertragen willst. 

Ne Empfehlung folgt später


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

IEEE 802.11n

Vlt. verstehst du das.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Also erstmal sind das alles theoretische Bandbreiten, die man nur unter Laborbedingungen bekommt.
> Dann hat man natürlich auch bei WLAN N 300MBit/s theoretisch 300Mbit/s zur Verfügung und nicht nur 150MBit/s.


Das ist mir klar. Nichts desto trotz: je höher die theoretische Bandbreite, desto höher im Endeffekt auch die praktische.


> Allerdings solltest du dir überlegen, ob du wirklich alles über WLAN übertragen willst.


Mir bleibt kaum eine andere Wahl, die beiden Handys haben keinen LAN-Anschluß.
Ich könnte im Arbeitszimmer ein LAN aufbauen, damit zumindest die Übertragungen zum Drucker kabelgebunden sind.
Aber es bleibt der zu überbrückende Weg Arbeitszimmer-Wohnzimmer und meine Freundin möchte keine Kabel quer durch die Wohnung haben.
Abgesehen davon verkrümelt sie sich auch gerne mal mit ihrem Laptop woanders in der Wohnung hin und möchte trotzdem drucken.
Und beim Drucker geht nur eines zur Zeit: Entweder LAN oder WLAN.
Von daher führt am WLAN kaum ein Weg vorbei.



> Ne Empfehlung folgt später


Bin gespannt.



onslaught schrieb:


> IEEE 802.11n
> 
> Vlt. verstehst du das.


Äh, ja, das versteh ich.
Und nun frage ich mich, ob Du meine Beiträge am Anfang richtig gelesen hast?
Wenn Du von mehreren Antennen sprichst, dann muß ich mich da selbst eigentlich nicht drum kümmern, wenn ich einen Router kaufe, der bereits 2 oder 3 Antennen hat. Wenn da zB 300mbps drauf steht, dann wird er wohl eine entsprechende Anzahl an Antennen haben, oder? Und ich schrieb auch, das ich hier einen 300mbps Dongle habe, da sind die entsprechenden Antennen drinne. Da kann ich keine mehr anschließen.
Daher finde ich es nett, das Du mich darauf hinweist, das ich auf die Antennen achten soll, aber wirklich viel "dran" machen kann ich nicht, denn auf einen Router, der von der Soft- und Hardware her 300mbps schaffen würde, aber nur eine Antenne hat, dürfte auf der Verpackung nur 150mbps stehen - und das wäre ja schließlich das, worauf ich im Geschäft achten würde, oder?
Und an den Drucker kann ich zb keine weiteren Antennen anschließen.
Von daher weiß ich jetzt nicht, was Du mir mit 





> Für die Bündelung des Datenstromes braucht der jeweilige Empfänger auch zusätzliche Antennen.


sagen möchtest?

Nichts desto trotz finde ich nirgends einen Hinweis darauf, ob der Router (zB 300mbps) seine Bandbreit auf alle Geräte aufteilt oder in der Lage ist, jedem einzelnen die volle Bandbreit des WLANs zur Verfügung zu stellen, auch wenn mehrere Geräte (Clients) mit 300mbps funken.


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Das ist für mich auch nicht grad so,  Dein Router sendet/empfängt mit den 3 Antennen einen gebündelten Datenstrom mit Wahrsch. 300Mbits.
Jeder PC / Drucker in deinem W-Lan Netzwerk kann also 300Mbits senden/empfangen, wenn er dazu in der Lage ist (Hardware/Setup) wie dein Dongle z.B. Der Drucker kommt mit den 150 auch klar (wenn er keine 300Mbit Hardware integriert hat)


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Also ich würde gerade bei deinem doch begrenzten Budget zu einem TP-Link Router greifen. 

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alternative: 

Netgear RangeMax Wireless-N WNR3500L, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wobei ich schon stark zu dem TP-Link tendieren würde. 
Dort kannst du auch bei Bedarf die Antennen wechseln und stärkere anbauen, falls dir die Leistung nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Das TP-Link -Gerät hatte ich auch schon im Auge.
Wobei der lokale MediaMarkt hat gerade ein TP-Link im Angebot, muß ich mal gucken, welches genau...
Danke.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternatives Modem für Kabeldeutschland*

Wenn der das gleiche Gerät hat (mein Vorschlag), könntest du versuchen, den Preis auf online-Niveau zu drücken.


----------

